# C. usteriana submerged spathe



## Angry the Clown (Aug 26, 2006)

I've been watching this grow for the last few weeks. The plant is growing in a 75 gallon tank, so that should give some idea of the size  I took the first photo last weekend, before I had to leave town on business. The last few show the spathe after I got back.

Last week:









After I got back:


----------



## takeshi (Oct 13, 2013)

Wow beautiful! Do you know what causes Crypts to flower? Any possible triggers?


----------



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

Beautiful plant. Could this be grown emersed? Is there anything particular that this plant needs to successfully grow emersed?


----------



## Angry the Clown (Aug 26, 2006)

For me, these grow emersed like weeds, although much, much smaller. Emersed, the stem and leaves rarely get over 3 inches, submersed, they regularly grow over 3 feet. The emersed spathe is beautiful, with a yellow limb. I know I've posted pictures here over the years...

(Edited due to fat fingering the 'Send' button!)

Delivered through a series of tubes.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice one.


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

In my experience _C. usteriana _is every now and then flowering when grown submersed, I don't think that a certain trigger is needed, but rather a certain (large) plant size. So some fertilizer will help. It is not difficult to grow in moderate to hard water but needs space ...

Once it flowers, there can be several spathes in succession. Then nothing for a long time again.


----------

